# This boy is TOO darn cute!



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was browsing online and saw this available boy. He's too adorable (and what a great price!).

Available Puppies


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little cutie...:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That 2nd pic of him is too cute! Puppy fever...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! so sweet!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

They're cute but I would never buy from that breeder....


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

ilovemymaltese said:


> They're cute but I would never buy from that breeder....


If you don't mind my asking, why not? I'm just curious...that's all. Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cute pup but a bit overpriced, in my opinion. But everyone is entitled to charge what they want, so who am i to say anything!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

iloveGESUS said:


> If you don't mind my asking, why not? I'm just curious...that's all. Thanks!


She purposefully bred her ch. sire maltese to another breed and sold the mutts and sold for high prices not even a year ago. She didn't put it on her website because she didn't want maltese people to here about. This is the original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/99376-why.html Reputable breeders don't breed MUTTS. She won't be getting a recommendation from me.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahh, THANK YOU Briana..I was trying to find that thread and couldn't. I knew I had made a mental note not to buy from them.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

ilovemymaltese said:


> She purposefully bred her ch. sire maltese to another breed and sold the mutts and sold for high prices not even a year ago. She didn't put it on her website because she didn't want maltese people to here about. This is the original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/99376-why.html Reputable breeders don't breed MUTTS. She won't be getting a recommendation from me.


Wow, thank you Briana! I had no idea. Now, I feel horrible for even posting her available pup. :brownbag:

I was looking around and came across the page and thought he was adorable. Now, I know better. Thank you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

iloveGESUS said:


> Wow, thank you Briana! I had no idea. Now, I feel horrible for even posting her available pup. :brownbag:
> 
> I was looking around and came across the page and thought he was adorable. Now, I know better. Thank you!


Don't feel bad. I love looking at maltese puppies. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As amatter of fact, the AKC is now offering regitration for hybrid breeds like this and they will be included in many sporting events as well as AKC registration. 


Did she just announce that the AKC is registering hybrid pups now? Are they that hard up in this economy?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

iloveGESUS said:


> Wow, thank you Briana! I had no idea. Now, I feel horrible for even posting her available pup. :brownbag:
> 
> I was looking around and came across the page and thought he was adorable. Now, I know better. Thank you!


 
Awwww don't feel bad at all. It's good that you did . Gosh, the boy is so cute, don't blame you at all.

Brianna, you are wise beyond your years .


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> As amatter of fact, the AKC is now offering regitration for hybrid breeds like this and they will be included in many sporting events as well as AKC registration.
> 
> 
> Did she just announce that the AKC is registering hybrid pups now? Are they that hard up in this economy?



Where did you get this? AKC has no registration program for "hybrids." 

They have opened a few events to dogs that have been altered (non-breeding dogs) that are mixed breed (i.e. shelter dogs). It is like the Indefinite Listing Privilege and is called a Canine Partner Listing (i.e. not registration). It is merely a way for mixed breed dogs to participate in AKC sponsored events. AKC has long been criticized for not allowing such dogs to compete in events such as Agility or Obedience. Yes, it may make money for them and the clubs that participate, but since Obedience clubs regularly lose money from such activities, it might allow a few of them to break even. Most obedience clubs offer educational classes to everyone. These clubs are non-profit and the classes are a service to the community. However, once a mixed breed dog completes a class at an AKC member obedience club, they can not go on to compete in AKC obedience. This is supposed to rectify that. It is in no way meant to be supporting the breeding of "hybrid dogs."


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

allheart said:


> Awwww don't feel bad at all. It's good that you did . Gosh, the boy is so cute, don't blame you at all.
> 
> Brianna, you are wise beyond your years .


Oh, thank you! That makes me feel much better.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

allheart said:


> Awwww don't feel bad at all. It's good that you did . Gosh, the boy is so cute, don't blame you at all.
> 
> Brianna, you are wise beyond your years .


I agree. :heart:


----------

